# Adobe Flash



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

It's pretty much common knowledge, but some more casual surfers may not be aware of the fact that Adobe have dumped Flash support for the Android O/S and possibly might totally eventually dump all Flash suppor t.

Why? 

HTML5 will do trhe job allegedly faster and better and so Flash might die a natural death.

But what if I need flash support?

Try, for Android or Windoze:

Photon Flash Player & Browser - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

*The Dominoes have started to fall*

Adobe says:-

NOTE: Adobe Flash Player 11.2 will be the last version to target Linux as a supported platform. Adobe will continue to provide security backports to Flash Player 11.2 for Linux.


----------

